# VLC not running properly



## spacemonkey (Nov 10, 2012)

When starting up VLC right after booting up, it freezes FreeBSD 9. If I first put the system in standby and then resume, VLC is running properly.

I've no idea why my system is behaving this way. The only thing standby/resume changes is resetting the video because I had to put hw.acpi.reset_video=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf.

Running FreeBSD 9 with xfce4 and slim on a IBM T42.


----------



## zspider (Nov 10, 2012)

I used to have a T42, that was 8-9 years ago .


----------



## OH (Nov 11, 2012)

Which version of multimedia/vlc? 2.0.4,3 segfaults on my system, so I've gone back to 2.0.3_3,3.


----------



## hostinfo (Nov 19, 2012)

how to check the version of the vlc ?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 19, 2012)

hostinfo said:
			
		

> how to check the version of the vlc ?



That's your command:
[CMD=]$ pkg_info -Ix vlc[/CMD]


----------



## OH (Nov 19, 2012)

I've build VLC 2.0.4 now without the pulseaudio option and it appears to be stable.


----------

